# Books Coming Soon



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 1, 2006)

Friends,

I had a couple of people asking me what is on the agenda for Puritan Publications and new books coming out.

For immediate release (within the next two to three months) are the following:

History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines, by Hetherington (500 pages)

The Spots of the Godly and of the Wicked, by Jeremiah Burroughs (225 pages)

The Writings of A Puritan's Mind, Volume 1 (10 sermons preached by Puritan "greats" - Sedgwick, Culverwell, Ames, and others). (not sure of length yet)

A Heart for Reformation by me. (200 pages)

The Covenanted Reformation (2 volumes on the SL&C) by James Kerr, Alexander Henderson, Samuel Rutherford, Nye and a few others. (1000 pages, 500 a volume)

Just an FYI


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 1, 2006)

Looking forward to the history of the westminster divines. 

Does the sermon book have the one I transcribed?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 1, 2006)

I believe it does. My wife is transcribing the last one now, and has done a few others. We are going to publish 10 each time, which runs about 250 pages or so.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 1, 2006)

Matthew,
If your text does not already do so, and you can do so, you might explain that Hetherington is wrong about Gillespie being the originator of WSC #4. Writing later, Mitchell set the record straight (Gillespie had left London by the time #4 was addressed). No need to perpetuate an error. If you want the Mitchell reference and statement I can look it up.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 1, 2006)

Cool thanks Matt:bigsmile:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Matthew,
> If your text does not already do so, and you can do so, you might explain that Hetherington is wrong about Gillespie being the originator of WSC #4. Writing later, Mitchell set the record straight (Gillespie had left London by the time #4 was addressed). No need to perpetuate an error. If you want the Mitchell reference and statement I can look it up.



That would be good. Shoot it over to me and I can place a comment or footnote in there on that item. I should be getting that proof copy relatively soon (today or tomorrow) so this is good timing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 2, 2006)

Matthew, sounds good. I will look it up in a bit and try to get you something tonight.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 2, 2006)

Got it!


----------



## Mayflower (May 4, 2006)

Thanks Math, that looks great, also the publishing of Burroughs book ! SDG also just puiblish from Burroughs "Gospel revelation', are now all the works have been publish of Burroughs ?

[Edited on 5-4-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 4, 2006)

No, there are still more.


----------

